# PWM en mosfet canal P debe ser distinto a PWM mosfet canal N



## desertor (Oct 28, 2012)

Que tal, estoy usando el módulo PWM del pic y si uso un mosfet canal N se suponeque se debe ativar(su gate) con 15V aproximadamente, entonces varío el tiempo de alto de mi señal y con un driver amplifico el voltaje.
Ahora mi duda es la siguiente si tengo un mosfet canal P, los cuales se activan con 0v tendria que variar el tiempo de bajo de la señal PWM?, seria al reves, o seria la misma señal PWM(variando el tiempo de alto).
Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno  funciona asi un transistor MOSFET. En uno de tipo canal N, para lograr la conmutacion, debemos lograr que la tension Vgs, varie aprox. 15v.(segun el tipo de transistor), respecto a Surtidor.
Por el contrario en uno de caracteristicas de canal P la tension Vgs, sera de -15V, respecto a su surtidor.
Por ejem. para ser mas claros, si en un transistor tipo N, cuyo surtidor esta a 0V, pues para lograr la conduccion, debemos alcanzar 15V. en su terminal Gate, respecto a Surtidor.
En uno de tipo P, si la tension de Surtidor es 50V.(por ejem.), pues la tension sobre el pin Gate sera de 35V. respecto de GND o es lo mismo que decir -15V, respecto de surtidor.


----------



## desertor (Oct 30, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, bueno  funciona asi un transistor MOSFET. En uno de tipo canal N, para lograr la conmutacion, debemos lograr que la tension Vgs, varie aprox. 15v.(segun el tipo de transistor), respecto a Surtidor.
> Por el contrario en uno de caracteristicas de canal P la tension Vgs, sera de -15V, respecto a su surtidor.
> Por ejem. para ser mas claros, si en un transistor tipo N, cuyo surtidor esta a 0V, pues para lograr la conduccion, debemos alcanzar 15V. en su terminal Gate, respecto a Surtidor.
> En uno de tipo P, si la tension de Surtidor es 50V.(por ejem.), pues la tension sobre el pin Gate sera de 35V. respecto de GND o es lo mismo que decir -15V, respecto de surtidor.



Que tal gracias por responder, y solo decir que estoy alimentando al motor con 12V es decir, estoy usando un puente H con 12V y uso el PWM de un PIC pero como la amplitud del PWM es de 5V, para activar los mosfet estoy usando el driver de mosfet TC4426A y TC4427A, lo que hacen es q en lugar de mandarme el PWM de 5V memanda PWM de 15V en este caso para el TC4427A (que controlará los mosfet de canal N ya que segun lei se activan aprox con 15V) y el TC4426A hace lo contrario que el driver anterior, cuando mando el PWM y varío el el ancho de pulso(tiempo de alto), en la salida me varia tambien el ancho de puslo(pero del tiempo de bajo) como si fuera 0 es decir como si se activara con 0V respecto a ground. No se si sea correcto esto ya que he medido lo que te estoy diciendo.
Saludos


----------

